# Midnight gravel grinder July 21 Dallas/Denton



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Checkitout.

Midnight Massacre 7/21!!!!!!! | The Spinistry

The Midnight Massacre is a metric century(ish) gravel grinder starting at 8 pm near Ponder, TX. The route will primarily be made up of dirt/gravel roads as well as some short and desolate paved segments. Headlights and tail lights are required but this should be an excellent way to beat the summer heat in Texas and take in a new type of adventure.

UPDATE…We will be offering a shorter 41 mile route as an alternate. This would make a great intro to gravel grinding or allows the early risers to get to bed at a decent hour.

Organizers will NOT be providing any sag vehicles or support during the route. You are welcome to have your own support vehicles out on the course if you are not comfortable participating in a self supported metric century at night.


----------

